# New low of customers : Stop giving Water and Candy why read my post



## Tareq Asfour (Sep 18, 2017)

OK I didn't know that water serving water and candy to the customers is a substance. I'm going to tell all the drivers all ride-share to stop serving water and candy in there their vehicles for customers because the customer is going to turn around and make up stuff on the drivers while the customer is intoxicated and they get mad at the driver like myself when I tell them get out of my van for using illicit drugs in my van and turn around saying I am at fault
.


----------



## Tareq Asfour (Sep 18, 2017)

Today I want to go back to work at the airport I'll try to go online and I see my account is on hold so I send a message to uber asking why my account is on hold and they told me for safety reasons. I told him please explain they told me they got a complaint from a customer around 3 o'clock in the morning that I was driving and I weaved around and I send a message back saying yes I did that was a big potholes and allot construction in the streets of San Diego and they said in the email also that the customer thinks that I'm intoxicated,so I told how am I going to be If I'm a full time driver ? So now customers are saying that I'm getting high off my own supply which is the water and the candy that I'm serving is laced or being baked with the refer like edibles. Customers new lows trying to put two things together saying I may be intoxicated while driving. So I'm going to stop serving water and candy so customers don't make up their lows upon me or other drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber passengers can be slime.


----------



## Uncle TBRONE (Sep 13, 2017)

You shouldn't let them ride in the first place if they are obviously reeking of weed.If you take the time to assess their profile ahead of time, if I'm not mistaken they also get rated, you may be able to avoid that situation, period. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I don't know why you'd provide anything to your riders other than a safe ride from A to B.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, stop with the water and candy.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Why do you serve those? No water, candy, aux cable, story-time, any kind of sucking up needed. Just bring the pax from point A to point B safely and intact. They will downrate you for trying too hard plus with the rate we're getting per mile it just isn't worth it. Share your ride not your life supply.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber passengers can be slime.


Us drivers can be pretty shitty also. But that's for a whole other thread


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tareq Asfour said:


> OK I didn't know that water serving water and candy to the customers is a substance. I'm going to tell all the drivers all ride-share to stop serving water and candy in there their vehicles for customers because the customer is going to turn around and make up stuff on the drivers while the customer is intoxicated and they get mad at the driver like myself when I tell them get out of my van for using illicit drugs in my van and turn around saying I am at fault
> .


Sorry to break it to your bud, but you're the only one providing water and candy.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Pax will never be satisfied even if you are giving water and candy. Just do your part which is driving to their destination. If you want a tip more than likely they will if you talk to them like you are fascinated by everything they say. Works well for me.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uncle TBRONE said:


> ...if I'm not mistaken they also get rated, ...


After every trip. It is optional for pax to rate their driver. Yet, pax are always rated. I think Chicago has banned Uber from showing their drivers the pax rating; but that is the only market to do so, that I have heard.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

All my pax get a gift bag. All of them, even with xl. I order them online and they run me about $6 per gift bag. It's costing me money but we need to help uber and lyft spread and get the brand up, so for me it's worth it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> All my pax get a gift bag. All of them, even with xl. I order them online and they run me about $6 per gift bag. It's costing me money but we need to help uber and lyft spread and get the brand up, so for me it's worth it.


Please provide link to these gift bags. 
I would like to also get some. 
SU might want some also


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Please provide link to these gift bags.
> I would like to also get some.
> SU might want some also


I normally give these ones to the guys:
http://www.orientaltrading.com/camo...string-bags-a2-70_3173.fltr?categoryId=553157

These ones for the ladies:
http://www.partypalooza.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=BaublesGB

Just a little something to say I appreciate them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

On


ShinyAndChrome said:


> I normally give these ones to the guys:
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/camo...string-bags-a2-70_3173.fltr?categoryId=553157
> 
> These ones for the ladies:
> ...


4 pax get 4 bags?


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> All my pax get a gift bag. All of them, even with xl. I order them online and they run me about $6 per gift bag. It's costing me money but we need to help uber and lyft spread and get the brand up, so for me it's worth it.


Why stop there? Why not get down on your hands and knees and ask them to drop their trousers. Spread the brand? Thats Uber's and Lyfts job, not ours. We get paid beans as it is. So now because you feel like wasting your money away, the 99.9% of us that do nothing but what were are supposed to do (provide a clean, safe vehicle and a safe ride in case you forgot), other riders will expect the same treatment. Boy, I'll bet you go home every night and take selfies with your shiny 5.0 rating in the picture. I smell an Uber of Lyft spy here. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## inthefoot (Aug 9, 2017)

Products liability claims could open up from handing out water or snacks.

Hand someone a snack-sized M&M's and they get sick or have an allergic reaction and they're suing you AND the candy company. 

Just get in the car and shut up.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

To hand out food you need a food handlers license for one reason


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

What the heck does providing water or mints have to do with being reported for being intoxicated?

Jesus, this forum sometimes.

I give out mints. They cost $.75 at Aldi's for a bag that lasts me weeks if not a month. I typically make $30-40 a weekend in tips. I didn't get that many tips before I started having that stuff available in the car. Maybe it's just luck, but people thank me for having them. I don't see it as one iota different than spending $6 for a car wash that you didn't have to spend. You're creating a decent environment, one way or another. Don't wanna give out mints? Fine, don't. Makes me look more special for doing it, which means better tips.

Do you honestly think I'm going to sweat $.75 because some weirdo on Uberpeople thinks we're in danger of being reported and my mints have something to do with it?

I'll tell you what drivers should do, stop getting crazy ideas and thinking they matter, and then posting them on this board. That's what I'd recommend.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> On
> 
> 4 pax get 4 bags?


Of course! And even if 9 people try and squeeze into my xl they all get gift bags! Gifts for everyone! Help the brand.



swingset said:


> What the heck does providing water or mints have to do with being reported for being intoxicated?
> 
> Jesus, this forum sometimes.
> 
> ...


Actually jokes aside I did mints for a bit and I may again. Like you said they are ultra cheap. One extra dollar pays a bunch off. I won't go beyond it with water (heck no) or gift cards or bags of chips or whatever else.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

swingset said:


> What the heck does providing water or mints have to do with being reported for being intoxicated?
> 
> Jesus, this forum sometimes.
> 
> ...


Swingset I don't disagree with a lot of your posts, but what prevents me from clicking "like" most of the time is the negativity oozing out from every pore.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Swingset I don't disagree with a lot of your posts, but what prevents me from clicking "like" most of the time is the negativity oozing out from every pore.


What part of the OP's post should I be positive about? You tell me and I'll change my tune.

It's hard to be a half-full kind of guy on this forum when these same tired topics get beat to death, or worse are nonsensical and accusatory towards other drivers and mysterious market forces that don't exist. What's this topic titled? Don't do "X", and I'll tell you why! Ok, I read the thread, but his rationale is beyond silly, and he's wrong. Should I compliment him? I say what I say often not to combat the person I'm responding to but to let people who read this forum know there's another viewpoint, perhaps another way of doing things. Let them decide what's right and wrong.

Don't wanna give out stuff? Fine. Don't. If it's a bad idea and other drivers do it, how would it possibly effect you? If it affects them badly, they'll quit.

I tried it both ways, I know what works for me. You want positivity from my post? I gave it to you, I explained clearly and rationally why my mint investment is extremely low and the payout almost certainly worth it. That's positive.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

swingset said:


> What part of the OP's post should I be positive about? You tell me and I'll change my tune.
> 
> It's hard to be a half-full kind of guy on this forum when these same tired topics get beat to death, or worse are nonsensical and accusatory towards other drivers and mysterious market forces that don't exist. What's this topic titled? Don't do "X", and I'll tell you why! Ok, I read the thread, but his rationale is beyond silly, and he's wrong. Should I compliment him? I say what I say often not to combat the person I'm responding to but to let people who read this forum know there's another viewpoint, perhaps another way of doing things. Let them decide what's right and wrong.
> 
> ...


It's not just this one post man. 19/20 of your posts are just off the charts negative, lamb-basting people. Like I said I agree with a lot of your stuff, and you have good advice, but it seems like you just have to tear people down.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

My god passengers are getting rides for next to free and you are paying for part of it in your car expenses and they expect free water and candy. No way. I try my best not to pick up people that I suspect drinking. I normally lock all my doors and open the window to interview the prospective passenger if I don't approve I drive off and canceled the trip.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's not just this one post man. 19/20 of your posts are just off the charts negative, lamb-basting people. Like I said I agree with a lot of your stuff, and you have good advice, but it seems like you just have to tear people down.


Ok, so I'll get that down to 10/20 as negative. From here on out, I'll find topics I agree with, and 50% of the time I post I'll say "Yeah! I agree! +1, Yupper!"

This depends entirely on there being enough stuff that's not stupid, so I can agree with it. A challenge, for sure.



gizmotheboss said:


> My god passengers are getting rides for next to free and you are paying for part of it in your car expenses and they expect free water and candy. No way.


Who says they're expecting it? Uber got this all started by suggesting, not demanding, that you can offer water or mints. Panties went into an immediate bunch. People got triggered. It's been an almost unending source of personal outrage on this forum since I started lurking years ago. It was a suggestion, and clearly most people didn't take the advice.

But the pax? They weren't jumping in anyone's Prius and screaming "Where's the dang mints!?!?!?!"

99% of the time if someone gets in my car and sees them and comments they say "Oooh, cool mints!" or "Nice, mind if I have one?" That's exactly the opposite of expecting. $.75 every 3 weeks. Yeah, I'm going all out.

Again, don't wanna give 'em? Don't. No one's forcing you. No one expects it. Ok, one guy out there somewhere might. 99.999% of people don't. Also, you don't have to wash the car, bathe, be nice, or even address the pax. You can just show up in a wife beater and your underoos and drive.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Please provide link to these gift bags.
> I would like to also get some.
> SU might want some also


He's kidding! No one would be that ridiculous.

I hope.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> All my pax get a gift bag. All of them, even with xl. I order them online and they run me about $6 per gift bag. It's costing me money but we need to help uber and lyft spread and get the brand up, so for me it's worth it.


Man, i thought i went overboard with the HJs...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I normally give these ones to the guys:
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/camo...string-bags-a2-70_3173.fltr?categoryId=553157
> 
> These ones for the ladies:
> ...


Wait- you are joking, correct?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

^^^ hahaha. I think he's for real about it. This site is amazing. Just pick up and drop off.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> All my pax get a gift bag. All of them, even with xl. I order them online and they run me about $6 per gift bag. It's costing me money but we need to help uber and lyft spread and get the brand up, so for me it's worth it.


Some of you guys are so lame....I was recently told of a (male) driver who drove naked because a (male) pax wanted him to do so....these pax gonna soon be demanding you cowardly driver wear butt plugs....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Some of you guys are so lame....I was recently told of a (male) driver who drove naked because a (male) pax wanted him to do so....these pax gonna soon be demanding you cowardly driver wear butt plugs....


If two grown men want to get kinky, what's the problem?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If two grown men want to get kinky, what's the problem?


That's not in the job description....


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

I gave a ride tonight to passenger that asked me where's my gift bag?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Wait- you are joking, correct?


To be 100% clear, yes. I was hoping that the $6 gift bag to every passenger in XL would be a giveaway. However, I've read some insane stuff on the forums so I understand if people are having a hard time identifying the sarcasm from the nutty stuff 



wk1102 said:


> Man, i thought i went overboard with the HJs...


I tried that as well but after a few requests to uber for the clean up reimbursement they stopped giving it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> To be 100% clear, yes. I was hoping that the $6 gift bag to every passenger in XL would be a giveaway. However, I've read some insane stuff on the forums so I understand if people are having a hard time identifying the sarcasm from the nutty stuff
> 
> I tried that as well but after a few requests to uber for the clean up reimbursement they stopped giving it.


I've also had to limit the amount i give. Tried to do 4 on a minimum fare and tore my rotator cuff...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

2 words... dash cam..

And if you're giving out water and candy then you must be high. 

Seriously though, get a dash cam.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

In a few weeks we will be hearing about spike water and lace mints.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The more I think about it, I can't blame pax for what they did.
If a grown ass man offered me candy, I would find that very creepy. GTFO with that.
You're a creep dude. Stop giving candy out. Its not Halloween yet.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The more I think about it, I can't blame pax for what they did.
> If a grown ass man offered me candy, I would find that very creepy. GTFO with that.
> You're a creep dude. Stop giving candy out. Its not Halloween yet.


Well, if that's how it transpires you have a point. "Hey, lady in the back of the car, you wanna some candy!?!?!" <outstretched creepy hand trying to put in her mouth>

Here's how it works in my car, and the only other Uber I ever took that had mints.

You jump into your Uber. In the console is a bunch of mints. If you want one, you grab one. If you don't, you ignore them. If you like mints, this is seen as a perk, a good thing. If you have stanky breath, this is helpful. Sure, they could be tainted with cat tranquilizers. But, so could your Chipotle. It's a scary trust in the social contract eating food, isn't it?

If you have any personal issue with candy from strangers, you ignore the mints like you would if they were at the checkout at the Chinese buffet. and go about your ride with the lifeless mints being neither a bad thing or a good thing.

Look, I get it. The mints are just a bridge too far for some of you guys. Mints trigger you. They offend you. That whiff of peppermint is traumatizing. The crinkle of the little wrapper....it's like Travis' fingers on the back of your neck while he sodomizes you.

Lol.

You wanna know the best thing about having mints in my car (other than I know it's causing night tremors for half this forum)? I like eating them, and they're right there. Sometimes my pax and I have a big old fresh-breathed mint party. They eat one, I do too. Good lord, it's like a Starlite **** in there.

Embrace the mints. It's mint to be.

Seriously, I'm gonna get vanity plates now. MINTWGN is available in my state.

From here on out, the only music I'm playing in my Uber is this band....


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

swingset said:


> Mints trigger you. They offend you. That whiff of peppermint is traumatizing. The crinkle of the little wrapper....it's like Travis' fingers on the back of your neck while he sodomizes you.
> 
> Lol.


Triggered by candy!! (cause we all need to eat 3 servings of candy!)  I couldn't find one about triggered by mints lol.






And before someone goes off on me about the obese Americans (and yes, that's a huge problem here), I'll quickly point out that this candy is in grams and has French (I think that's French) on the box, so I'm betting Canada.... *sings "Blame Canada"* 

One of you may have even had this pax before.  Whatever you do, don't offer to share candy with her, it will trigger her.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> All my pax get a gift bag. All of them, even with xl. I order them online and they run me about $6 per gift bag. It's costing me money but we need to help uber and lyft spread and get the brand up, so for me it's worth it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> To be 100% clear, yes. I was hoping that the $6 gift bag to every passenger in XL would be a giveaway. However, I've read some insane stuff on the forums so I understand if people are having a hard time identifying the sarcasm from the nutty stuff
> 
> I tried that as well but after a few requests to uber for the clean up reimbursement they stopped giving it.


Lolol!! Scary thing is, it wouldn't be completely strange on this forum.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

This still happens: water and candy? Can't people do simple life-math, such as: I'm broke. I make enuff to get by. I can't be buying strangers gifts everyday I go to work.

If you're kind, take the money for that flat of water bottles, and instead of adding to the filthy plastic waste problem while catering to the entitled humans who need plastic and water all the time, spend that money on a meal for one homeless person. That would at least be nice, if you're willing to part with the money anyways. Why give free shit to people who are already getting a cheap ride? How is this a thing?

I'm sure this already was posted in some form ahead of me, but it really blows my mind so I started typing.



Tareq Asfour said:


> Today I want to go back to work at the airport I'll try to go online and I see my account is on hold so I send a message to uber asking why my account is on hold and they told me for safety reasons. I told him please explain they told me they got a complaint from a customer around 3 o'clock in the morning that I was driving and I weaved around and I send a message back saying yes I did that was a big potholes and allot construction in the streets of San Diego and they said in the email also that the customer thinks that I'm intoxicated,so I told how am I going to be If I'm a full time driver ? So now customers are saying that I'm getting high off my own supply which is the water and the candy that I'm serving is laced or being baked with the refer like edibles. Customers new lows trying to put two things together saying I may be intoxicated while driving. So I'm going to stop serving water and candy so customers don't make up their lows upon me or other drivers.


They can still say you're intoxicated, even if you don't have candy and water. 
"Tareq was intoxicated"
See, I just did it, and I don't have any of yr candy or water.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Glickk said:


> Why stop there? Why not get down on your hands and knees and ask them to drop their trousers. Spread the brand? Thats Uber's and Lyfts job, not ours. We get paid beans as it is. So now because you feel like wasting your money away, the 99.9% of us that do nothing but what were are supposed to do (provide a clean, safe vehicle and a safe ride in case you forgot), other riders will expect the same treatment. Boy, I'll bet you go home every night and take selfies with your shiny 5.0 rating in the picture. I smell an Uber of Lyft spy here. Thanks for nothing.


For while i have been sexually harassing riders and hitting them with unnecessary cancel fees, to spread the uber brand culture and ripping people off



wk1102 said:


> I've also had to limit the amount i give. Tried to do 4 on a minimum fare and tore my rotator cuff...


You only have 2 hands how do you do 4 hjs?



WettDreams said:


> In a few weeks we will be hearing about spike water and lace mints.


Roofies work better in water


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> To be 100% clear, yes. I was hoping that the $6 gift bag to every passenger in XL would be a giveaway. However, I've read some insane stuff on the forums so I understand if people are having a hard time identifying the sarcasm from the nutty stuff
> 
> I tried that as well but after a few requests to uber for the clean up reimbursement they stopped giving it.


I just got a complaint I was using the wrong scented lotion.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I just got a complaint I was using the wrong scented lotion.


**** those assholes!! I'm sure you smell amazing!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

swingset said:


> Well, if that's how it transpires you have a point. "Hey, lady in the back of the car, you wanna some candy!?!?!" <outstretched creepy hand trying to put in her mouth>
> 
> Here's how it works in my car, and the only other Uber I ever took that had mints.
> 
> ...


When I started I tried mints--but those crinkly little wrappers and bits of mint ended up all over my floor and seats. Tips remained almost nonexistent. So no more mints for me. Maybe the pax are less trashy where you are.



Julescase said:


> &%[email protected]!* those assholes!! I'm sure you smell amazing!


I think you missed my point. Read the thread again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I normally give these ones to the guys:
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/camo...string-bags-a2-70_3173.fltr?categoryId=553157
> 
> These ones for the ladies:
> ...


Add princess lollipops you miser!!












Cableguynoe said:


> If two grown men want to get kinky, what's the problem?


...Lack of tint?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

swingset said:


> Well, if that's how it transpires you have a point. "Hey, lady in the back of the car, you wanna some candy!?!?!" <outstretched creepy hand trying to put in her mouth>


Hai lady, i gots verrrry special princess lollipop oooooonly for special puurdy lil things like you~~~~

Oooopen waaaid


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

How many licks does it take


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Just hope she doesn't bite on the third lick.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber passengers can be slime.


That says everything in a nut-shell. Especially in NW Indiana and South Chicago


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> To hand out food you need a food handlers license for one reason


Do you need one to hand out candy at Halloween?

Look, if you want to make money in this business, there is only one way of doing so. Quit!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Tareq Asfour said:


> Today I want to go back to work at the airport I'll try to go online and I see my account is on hold so I send a message to uber asking why my account is on hold and they told me for safety reasons. I told him please explain they told me they got a complaint from a customer around 3 o'clock in the morning that I was driving and I weaved around and I send a message back saying yes I did that was a big potholes and allot construction in the streets of San Diego and they said in the email also that the customer thinks that I'm intoxicated,so I told how am I going to be If I'm a full time driver ? So now customers are saying that I'm getting high off my own supply which is the water and the candy that I'm serving is laced or being baked with the refer like edibles. Customers new lows trying to put two things together saying I may be intoxicated while driving. So I'm going to stop serving water and candy so customers don't make up their lows upon me or other drivers.


I've been doing this for 2 years. Tried the water, candies, mints. Makes no difference. Now nothing, just a ride in a very clean mini-van. When I tried the water, etc., the pax left opened bottles in my car along with candy wrappers. I figured it was a waste of money and my time. 
I have found out one thing: Affluent pax rate well and leave tips, Less fortunate (poor) pax rate poorly and don't tip. Pool and Line riders rate the worst, X and Classic seem to rate somewhat fairly but do have cultural bias, XL seems to always rate 5 stars.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

swingset said:


> What the heck does providing water or mints have to do with being reported for being intoxicated?
> 
> Jesus, this forum sometimes.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Clearly Tareq got him/herself in trouble for something other than offering candy and water. I drive in Denver downtown and with all the growth and building, the roads are a mess. I dance around pot holes all the time. The only comments I ever get is "God these roads are horrible " or "bet these roads must kill your car".


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

The only amenity I do is phone chargers. They should suffice. I won't provide water and mints as riders will make a mess with empty bottles and caps and mints in my car. Occasionally, I'm asked about mints. I keep them on my personal. However, I will be more than happy to give one to my PAX.


----------



## TonyC123 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tareq Asfour said:


> OK I didn't know that water serving water and candy to the customers is a substance. I'm going to tell all the drivers all ride-share to stop serving water and candy in there their vehicles for customers because the customer is going to turn around and make up stuff on the drivers while the customer is intoxicated and they get mad at the driver like myself when I tell them get out of my van for using illicit drugs in my van and turn around saying I am at fault
> .


Are you all nuts??? 
I am a former Uber driver and former because I wasnt even making enough to maintain my car. Never mind mints 90% of passengers dont tip no matter what you do. Uber has single handedly destroyed an industry and my car. I hope none of you are as taken back when you come to the conclusion after you pay your taxes repair and maintain your cars and factor in everything else the only persin you made rich is Uber. Wake up and get a job at McDonalds that 8 bucks an hour is more profit youll ever see from uber!!!!!


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to your bud, but you're the only one providing water and candy.


I provide a steaming hot silent fart whenever possible, it works a charm. True love for fuber cheapos. I want to be inside their lungs.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Is there actually a prohibition against distributing substances? Oxygen, having mass and taking up space, is matter and therefore should be withheld from the backseat.


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler (Oct 20, 2016)

I stopped giving out water and candy when the pax started leaving their trash in my car. Half drunk water bottles under the seats candy wrappers EVERYWHERE never again


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I like how some think that stuffing candy or gum wrappers into into the space between the seat and seat-back is an appropriate form of trash disposal.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

This IS actually Your fault #1. For not contacting Uber support IMMEDIATELY. Had two kids jump in one night and fire up not two minutes down the road. Slammed the breaks, jumped out, threw open the door and told them gtfo. Got back in and immediately ended the trip, 1*'d and called support to report the incident. Unfortunately, with the he said/he said nature of this biz and no reasonable way for a third party to discern exactly what happens down on the road, it comes down to who they want to believe....and a bit of that has to do with how urgently you report it. #2. You and everybody else would do everyone a favor if you'd .......STOP HANDING OUT FREE SH^T !!! F.F.S !!!! The g*ddamn rides are almost free as it is. Remember, every dime you spend is gone.... A tax deduction doesn't place that cash back in your account. If you spend a thousand dollars, you've spent a thousand dollars. It's gone. Done. A tax deduction only serves to ensure you don't pay it out twice. If you make 5K, spend 1K on gas, take a 1K deduction, and so only pay tax on 4K, that 1K is still spent.....Stop enhancing the entitlement. One pr1ck in here thinks he's a smart guy for down-rating drivers that don't offer him water. In other words, if you don't give him sh^t he didn't pay for, he'll punish you for it........Fk THAT


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> This IS actually Your fault #1. For not contacting Uber support IMMEDIATELY. Had two kids jump in one night and fire up not two minutes down the road. Slammed the breaks, jumped out, threw open the door and told them gtfo. Got back in and immediately ended the trip, 1*'d and called support to report the incident. Unfortunately, with the he said/he said nature of this biz and no reasonable way for a third party to discern exactly what happens down on the road, it comes down to who they want to believe....and a bit of that has to do with how urgently you report it. #2. You and everybody else would do everyone a favor if you'd .......STOP HANDING OUT FREE SH^T !!! F.F.S !!!! The g*ddamn rides are almost free as it is. Remember, every dime you spend is gone.... A tax deduction doesn't place that cash back in your account. If you spend a thousand dollars, you've spent a thousand dollars. It's gone. Done. A tax deduction only serves to ensure you don't pay it out twice. If you make 5K, spend 1K on gas, take a 1K deduction, and so only pay tax on 4K, that 1K is still spent.....Stop enhancing the entitlement. One pr1ck in here thinks he's a smart guy for down-rating drivers that don't offer him water. In other words, if you don't give him sh^t he didn't pay for, he'll punish you for it........Fk THAT





Pawtism said:


> 2 words... dash cam..
> 
> And if you're giving out water and candy then you must be high.
> 
> Seriously though, get a dash cam.


Did I mention that drivers should always have a dash cam? Don't get me wrong, reporting is good, as rumor has it that uber tends to believe whoever calls them first. But video footage is your lifeline.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Agent037 said:


> I provide a steaming hot silent fart whenever possible, it works a charm. True love for fuber cheapos. I want to be inside their lungs.


Beautiful


----------

